# my perfect routine???????



## junior360 (Aug 2, 2017)

As i can see alot of ppl are interested in finding out the perfect routine as so am i.....
However what is 'the perfect routine'?i currently do my chest twice a week...
Workout:-
Flat Bench 8 reps - Flat Dumbell Press 8 reps - Cable Crossovers 8 reps (no rest in between) 4 sets
My aim is to build mass and to develop a definition but am sure how often and what i really should be doing, any help would be massively appreciated 
Thank-you


----------



## RaulCraven (May 19, 2018)

You have a great workout routine. You can continue with it if it benefits you. I too now have a workout routine. Earlier I did not have any workout routine. I only used to take a long walk for fitness. But now, I have become very careful about my body fitness. I have found an easy way to exercises by going for the élastique fitness. This is helping me to tone my body. I found about it from this link. If you want, you can also try to incorporate it in your fitness routine.


----------



## Durro (May 21, 2018)

I brought up my arms training them twice a week and also my lats by doing ten sets of pull-ups on chest day. So I say yes try it out.


----------

